# Sheepshead Kayaking 101



## usafeod509

I have had several questions lately about targeting sheepshead from the kayak so I decided to put together a little “how to” on what works for me. Keep in mind there are other ways to do it – this just happens to be what I have found works best for me. FYI – I fish out of a Hobie and the technique I use would be much more difficult with a paddle kayak.

*Equipment:*
Reel: 3000-4000 series
Rod: 7 ½ foot light or medium light action
Line: 20 pound braid – bright colors to detect bites more easily
Hooks: #4 Owner Mosquito J Hooks (I don’t like circle hooks for sheepshead)
Leader: Theee foot length of 15 pound fluorocarbon 
Sinker: Egg weight just heavy enough to keep your line straight down near the bridge piling (weight varies depending on current)
Swivel: Offshore Angler 65 pound barrel swivel (these are incredibly small and strong)
Bead: small clear bead to keep the weight from sliding over the swivel

*Targeting:* 
Location: I pretty much stick to fishing bridge pilings
Depth: I mainly fish about one foot off the bottom
Time: Preferably the last couple hours before high or low tide
Bait: I fish almost exclusively with live fiddler crabs
Hook Placement: Insert hook through stomach out through the back at the red dot on picture










*How to Rig the gear:*
Carolina rig: first, slide the egg sinker on your braided line. Next, you slide on the clear bead. Follow that by tying on your swivel. Next, attach the 3 foot fluorocarbon leader to the swivel. Finally, attach your hook to the remaining end of the leader.

*Drag Setting:* 
This will take some trial and error to figure out. Too tight and you will pull the hooks out of the fish since they are frequently barely hooked. Too loose and they will wrap you up in the pilings. It needs to be loose enough for them to be able to take out line otherwise you will just keep pulling the hooks out.

*How to Approach the Bridge:*
First, figure which way the current is flowing. You will want to peddle directly into the current. Failing to do this will make it difficult for you to stay in position. So, at this point you should be slowly peddling into the current on the down current side of the pilings. If you approach too fast you will ram the pilings so take it slow and just coast in when you get to within 10-15 feet. By being on the down current side of the pilings and gently “feathering” your mirage drive into the current you should be able to maintain your position fairly well with a little practice. I find staying in position to be a crucial part in catching them. 

*How to Catch Them!*
Drop your bait straight down as close to the piling as possible – within 2-3 inches if possible, but no more than 1 foot at most. Keep your rod tip as still as possible while keeping your index finger on the braided line to feel what is happening. If you feel a fast vibration or pulsing of the line you are likely dealing with a filefish or something similar. If you lose a couple baits in a row to that move to a different piling. Sheepshead will give a few taps or just slowly bend your rod tip. Once you get the bite, slowly lift your rod tip about 6 inches. If you feel the weight of a fish just start reeling. If you don’t feel weight lower it back down and wait for it to bite again. I find this almost as crucial as kayak positioning. My hookup ratio is tremendously higher when I do NOT set the hook. 

*The Fight:*
There is nothing too crazy here. Sheepshead like to run in short bursts. If you feel your drag is a bit tight, dip your rod tip in the water each time they make a run otherwise you will put too much pressure on the fish and the hook will pull out.

*Landing Them:*
Fish grips and or Boga grips do not work particularly well for them. I find a landing net works best for me. Be careful when you bring them in the kayak…their spines will stick you if they get to flopping around.

*Filleting Them:*
Well, that is another “how to” all in itself.

This is by no means an all-encompassing “how to.” There are plenty of other ways to catch them but this is just how I catch most of mine. Feel free to chime in with how you like to catch them or ask questions if you are unclear on anything I explained. 

*Good luck and go catch ‘em!!!*
*Will*


----------



## ghoot

THANK YOU for taking the time to put this together! Good stuff!


----------



## EODangler

Good write up Will! But I thought you said to use the #2 hooks...could be wrong though.


----------



## usafeod509

I used to use #2s. I am constantly refining my technique and looking for better ways to do things. I have been using #4s lately since the #2s just seemed a bit big for the fiddlers. I like the #2s just fine if I have to resort to using shrimp.


----------



## No Stress

Wow! Now that's what I call sharing information!! 

Thank you.


----------



## hoppinjon

Cool write up.....

So how do and where you get fiddler crabs?


----------



## johnf

How would you approach and hold position on a paddle ysk. Would tying off be advised?


----------



## usafeod509

I buy fiddler crabs from local bait shops. In Ft Walton Beach - Pat's Bait and Tackle and the Salty Bass have them. In the Pensacola area I would try Tight Lines, Outcast, Hot Spots, Gulf Breeze Bait and Tackle, Broxsons - one of those places over there probably sell them. Not too sure as I don't really fish over there. Johnf - I have never really used a paddle kayak. I would still approach into the current though. If you tie off I would have quality rope as the rubbing on the pylons from the waves and current may cause your rope to break.


----------



## rufus1138

for paddle yaks i would suggest anchoring up current from the piling and after making sure that you're hooked pay out extra scope to back into the piling. 

slower work but i like fishing for more than just sheepshead so i use one spot for lots of things.


----------



## usafeod509

rufus, thanks for the input. johnf - I would take his advice, it sounds like he actually has paddle kayak experience - I do not.


----------



## grey ghost

aw thats a buncha BS ! hey just kidding, dude thats a great detailed read rite there, & thats how i do it exactly! Hey the proof is in yo pics!! Good job! LOL GG


----------



## Sleestac

Thanks for the tips.


----------



## devinsroller

Thanks for taking the time to post all that informtion. Definitely going to help out this newbie.


----------



## Hey Watch This

Thanks so much for your advice. I finally caught my first sheephead today!! 

Manda
Team Tandem Terror


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

Way to go! Is that the Destin bridge?


----------



## Hey Watch This

No, it's top secret! But I'll give you a hint..it's about 3 miles long. HaHa! Those J hooks are certainly the key!

Thanks again Man!
Manda
Team Tandem Terror


----------



## BlackJeep

Good job. Most of those details are extremely important and it looks like you have them nailed down pretty good.


----------



## ditz

I don't bait fish but I must commend you on a well done SBS.


----------

